# The Forgotten mine of Bodmin Moor - Aug 2014



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 11, 2014)

Came across this old tin mine recently whilst exploring Bodmin Moor in East Cornwall. Absolutely no history - it was a chance find. Explored with Tempests Avitar and Egodge . The area is littered with abandoned mines, many of them a long trek to get to. This one was easy - a 10 minute walk down a rough track and we were there. The mine appears to have had some remedial work at some point to prevent further collapse of the structure. However, much of it was still overgrown and trees grew out of the roof-less rooms. Unfortunately all of the mechanicals have been removed, but it still stands a magnificent ruin and interesting explore. It is very close to the village of Minions.

The Approach:




Fabulous Chimney...










Entrance to the chimney:




And looking up.....






Engine house end wall:










Hope you enjoy the photo's.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice structure and you,ve got some great shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats brilliant! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Aug 11, 2014)

Excellent work. And what views from around this place!


----------



## krela (Aug 12, 2014)

I love the old mines in cornwall, there's something very evocative about their ruins. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2014)

well this is rather nice an something I have not seen much of, so thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks people, not getting out and exploring as much as I would like, so decided to put this report up even though I would rather there was some old machinery left that would make it more interesting. But like mockingbird says, there do not seem much in the way of tin mines on here.


----------



## jhluxton (Aug 16, 2014)

This is Phoenix United Mine, Prince of Wales shaft engine house. Some conservation work was performed on the building some years back. 

Take a look at 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phoenix_United_Mine

For more info

The exploration group Adit Now is also a good reference point for old mine sites


----------

